# T5 luminaire - comparing Arcadia to cheaper option



## Calzone (7 Dec 2011)

All,

I'm looking to buy a T5 luminaire for my new 120x45x60 tank which I'll be setting up in the new year.  It will be a high tech planted tank.

I'm currently thinking of the Arcadia OT2 120cm with 4x54w T5.  I may not use all 4 bulbs much but the future proofing is good, plus the flexbility to vary bulbs etc.  These do however run to around £360.

There are obviously some much cheaper solutions, for example all pond solutions do luminaires for substantially less.  They are quite as attractive looking, and from the sketchy photos I have seen it looks like the reflectors aren't quite the same quality (looks like one reflector for all 4 bulbs).  For less money APS even do a 6 tube with 4 small LEDS for night time.  Reckon 6 tube is huge overkill unless you are gong marine but still, can always leave 2 bulbs out.

Does anyone have experience of either or both, or indeed alternatives (I hear Geisemann are very good with aprice tag to match)?


----------



## Aquadream (7 Dec 2011)

I use China made luminaire 120 cm with 6x54 T5. It is a bit cheapy make, but works really well and it is very slim. I paid about £130 for it from Ebay. The build in reflector is excellent.


----------



## darren636 (17 Dec 2011)

look  the iquatics luminaire   http://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/aqu...-4-t5-aqualumi-aquarium-lighting-pendant.html


----------



## thingymajig (17 Dec 2011)

I have 2 of the allpondsolution t5 luminares 4x 39 watt for my up and coming tank
and can say that they are more than adequate for a high tech set up.i bought
2 for the price you would pay for a branded type and  they will do the same job. 
they also come with tropical tubes..
they come with legs to sit on the rim of the tank and you can buy the hanging kit if needed.
and are slim and stylish.

just my 2 pence worth.....


cheers


----------



## Calzone (19 Dec 2011)

I have to say, looking at the AllPond Solutions luminaire, it looks broadly similar in style to the arcadia option, but is some £150 cheaper, which buys a whole lot of bulbs and style points.....  

I expect the difference comes in quality of the reflectors, electronics durability, functionality, look and fundamentally branding.  Given that 4 bulbs is more than enough light and I'll probably be using 2 most of the time if not all, I don't suppose I should be too worried about reflector effectiveness.  From the website, the look is ok compared to the arcadia and it appears to hinge up ok for access.  

I have a couple of questions for you: 1) what is the light bleed like for this luminaire (as my eyeline will likely be under the level of the luminaire);  and 2) with the legs on the tank, can you fit a lily pipe or do the legs take up too much room on the rim?  ( and why doesn't someone make lily pipes with a right angle in them!!?!)

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## thingymajig (19 Dec 2011)

1. There is no light fins with this luminaire so i suppose it all depends on how
high above the tank you have it if you suspend it,but with the legs it should be
minimal.

2.There should  be plenty of room for lily pipes etc.


cheers..













cheers...if


----------



## thingymajig (19 Dec 2011)

dont know where that cheers if...came from


----------



## Calzone (20 Dec 2011)




----------

